# 4 weeks to go from 15% to 10%



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm starting a cut on the 1st december and I've got 4 weeks to go from 15% to 10%, am going to thailand for the new year and want to be shredded for the beach

thinking whey protein shake for breakfast, small sandwich for lunch, small curry/stir fry for dinner, another protein shake before bed or at some point during the day to keep protein up? The food will be vegetarian apart from the sandwich I can put ham/chicken/etc in

And 30 mins cardio eod

Will be using trt test and have also got dnp to hand

also 15% is a high estimate i think, ive got top two abs in morning


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

drwae said:


> I'm starting a cut on the 1st december and I've got 4 weeks to go from 15% to 10%, am going to thailand for the new year and want to be shredded for the beach
> 
> thinking whey protein shake for breakfast, small sandwich for lunch, small curry/stir fry for dinner, another protein shake before bed or at some point during the day to keep protein up? The food will be vegetarian apart from the sandwich I can put ham/chicken/etc in
> 
> ...


 Pics?

Ham sandwiches and curry's.. yeh you should be sound mate lol!!

Just eat chicken and rice it's only 4 weeks!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Plate1 said:


> Pics?
> 
> Ham sandwiches and curry's.. yeh you should be sound mate lol!!
> 
> Just eat chicken and rice it's only 4 weeks!


 Good luck getting any pics off him :lol:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Plate1 said:


> Pics?
> 
> Ham sandwiches and curry's.. yeh you should be sound mate lol!!
> 
> Just eat chicken and rice it's only 4 weeks!


 what's wrong with some rice, and onions, garlic, peppers, mushrooms, chillies, spinach etc. in a jar of sauce? not talking bout a takeaway


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> what's wrong with some rice, and onions, garlic, peppers, mushrooms, chillies, spinach etc. in a jar of sauce? not talking bout a takeaway


 The jar of sauce is probably very high fat content regardless of ingredients, most Indian sauces are


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

drwae said:


> what's wrong with some rice, and onions, garlic, peppers, mushrooms, chillies, spinach etc. in a jar of sauce? not talking bout a takeaway


 Sugar content, you'll be surprised!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

drwae said:


> I'm starting a cut on the 1st december and I've got 4 weeks to go from 15% to 10%, am going to thailand for the new year and want to be shredded for the video that my girlfriends going to film of me banging a ladyboy


 Don't forget to post it in the male animal section x


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

You would probably lose on this diet, it's a s**t diet mind, That won't do as well as chicken and rice 3 times a day plus your protein shakes..

loads of things you can do with chicken to keep it bearable for 4 weeks..

not even sure why you've posted it up anyway, obviously gunna be a ham sarnie special


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

drwae said:


> I'm starting a cut on the 1st december and I've got 4 weeks to go from 15% to 10%, am going to thailand for the new year and want to be shredded for the beach
> 
> thinking whey protein shake for breakfast, small sandwich for lunch, small curry/stir fry for dinner, another protein shake before bed or at some point during the day to keep protein up? The food will be vegetarian apart from the sandwich I can put ham/chicken/etc in
> 
> ...


 Why the specific figures?

Just cut what you can in the 4 weeks and be happy.

What, you not going to go if you're over 10%? Lol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

drwae said:


> I'm starting a cut on the 1st december and I've got 4 weeks to go from 15% to 10%, am going to thailand for the new year and want to be shredded for the beach
> 
> thinking whey protein shake for breakfast, small sandwich for lunch, small curry/stir fry for dinner, another protein shake before bed or at some point during the day to keep protein up? The food will be vegetarian apart from the sandwich I can put ham/chicken/etc in
> 
> ...


 Oh, and we woukd need cals and macros.

f**k is a small sandwich?

Weugh your food.

What do you consume now vs what you have planned.

I'd say fasted training but if you don't train first thing it's difficult.

Size?

Shape?

Condition?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

drwae said:


> what's wrong with some rice, and onions, garlic, peppers, mushrooms, chillies, spinach etc. in a jar of sauce? not talking bout a takeaway


 The flour, oil and additives that make up the rest of the sauce. Read the label.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Took long enough for anyone to mention calories ffs.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I relied heavily on whey protein to get into my avi pic summer last year.

Around 150g whey a day and a few meals cut from 2500 cals gradually dropped to 2000.


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Look at the macros on this https://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/product/Morrisons-Chicken-Jalfrezi/111209011?from=shop&tags=|102705|102637|102651&parentContainer=BOP_

I eat this (and the other varieties they sell), it's very high quality meat and tastes good. Much better than chicken breast + curry sauce for diet. And don't have it with rice. Heat it in a can and throw in some broccoli or green beans or something. If you eat 4 of these cans a day (I don't count the broccoli - I'd have to count rice though, so broc is much better), you're on 200G of lean protein, hardly any fat or carbs, and it's incredibly easy and convenient, tastes great, and only 1600 cals (less actually). Don't have a sandwich or rice. Yes have some whey afdter your workout if you really want, though you probably shouldn't need it on 200g of chicken protein a day.

And again, they have a few varieties, so it doesn't get boring (for me anyway). You can have a can of steak or other lean meat instead of this, but unfortunately Morrisons doesn't sell the steak anymore, and the sainsburys / Tesco versions aren't as good as theirs was. IDK about Aldi, I shop there loads but never tried their canned meat, I'm happy with what I'm eating now.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

jwbs said:


> Look at the macros on this https://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/product/Morrisons-Chicken-Jalfrezi/111209011?from=shop&tags=|102705|102637|102651&parentContainer=BOP_
> 
> I eat this (and the other varieties they sell), it's very high quality meat and tastes good. Much better than chicken breast + curry sauce for diet. And don't have it with rice. Heat it in a can and throw in some broccoli or green beans or something. If you eat 4 of these cans a day (I don't count the broccoli - I'd have to count rice though, so broc is much better), you're on 200G of lean protein, hardly any fat or carbs, and it's incredibly easy and convenient, tastes great, and only 1600 cals (less actually). Don't have a sandwich or rice. Yes have some whey afdter your workout if you really want, though you probably shouldn't need it on 200g of chicken protein a day.
> 
> And again, they have a few varieties, so it doesn't get boring (for me anyway). You can have a can of steak or other lean meat instead of this, but unfortunately Morrisons doesn't sell the steak anymore, and the sainsburys / Tesco versions aren't as good as theirs was. IDK about Aldi, I shop there loads but never tried their canned meat, I'm happy with what I'm eating now.


 wow the ingredients on that are clean, would have expected a lot of rubbish chemicals in a tinned curry


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> I relied heavily on whey protein to get into my avi pic summer last year.
> 
> Around 150g whey a day and a few meals cut from 2500 cals gradually dropped to 2000.


 How much fat did you lose? And I've always wondered how you got to your current condition after that super-fat chasing weight pic you posted ages back. Very impressive (I get the impression you don't do cardio, never noticed it mentioned in one of your old logs I followed for a while, the Deca one I think).


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

drwae said:


> wow the ingredients on that are clean, would have expected a lot of rubbish chemicals in a tinned curry


 Yep. When I first saw it I thought "Canned meat - this won't be great". In fact it is great. Best diet I've done, I go back to it all the time on a cut, easy AF and very tolerable.


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

jwbs said:


> Look at the macros on this https://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/product/Morrisons-Chicken-Jalfrezi/111209011?from=shop&tags=|102705|102637|102651&parentContainer=BOP_
> 
> I eat this (and the other varieties they sell), it's very high quality meat and tastes good. Much better than chicken breast + curry sauce for diet. And don't have it with rice. Heat it in a can and throw in some broccoli or green beans or something. If you eat 4 of these cans a day (I don't count the broccoli - I'd have to count rice though, so broc is much better), you're on 200G of lean protein, hardly any fat or carbs, and it's incredibly easy and convenient, tastes great, and only 1600 cals (less actually). Don't have a sandwich or rice. Yes have some whey afdter your workout if you really want, though you probably shouldn't need it on 200g of chicken protein a day.
> 
> And again, they have a few varieties, so it doesn't get boring (for me anyway). You can have a can of steak or other lean meat instead of this, but unfortunately Morrisons doesn't sell the steak anymore, and the sainsburys / Tesco versions aren't as good as theirs was. IDK about Aldi, I shop there loads but never tried their canned meat, I'm happy with what I'm eating now.


 Not bad that mate!

Fvck eating it 4 times a day tho, would smell like the inside of a taxi lol


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Plate1 said:


> Not bad that mate!
> 
> Fvck eating it 4 times a day tho, would smell like the inside of a taxi lol


 Yeah I get a bit hungry on this diet, nothing bad, but I definitely look forward to meals, so I'm happy when I eat. The one I linked is pretty mild. I like to get the ASDA vindaloo and mix it 50/50 with something else if I want a bit more spice (very similar macros but much hotter flavour).


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

jwbs said:


> How much fat did you lose? And I've always wondered how you got to your current condition after that super-fat chasing weight pic you posted ages back. Very impressive (I get the impression you don't do cardio, never noticed it mentioned in one of your old logs I followed for a while, the Deca one I think).


 31 pounds of weight. I don't do cardio no, joys of a fast metabolism I guess.

Started on 2500 slowly tapered down to 2000 and added in some t3 for the last 4 or 5 weeks, test and tren was used.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

why do you need to get to 10%? are you being dexa scanned when you arrive? 
if not just go by the mirror, aiming for a percentage even as a competitive bodybuilder is silly, its all about the appearance not the reading


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

@drwae

If you're only dieting for 4 weeks just keep it clean and figure out quantities/kcals then go for something simple.

30mins fasted cardio - non-training days

Whey & Oats, fish oils

Chicken, veg, small serving of rice

Train + 30mins Cardio

PWO Shake (training days only)

Steak, veg, small serving of rice

Whey Shake & fish oils

Piss easy, clean & effective. Boring after more than a few weeks if you're not used to eating clean, but for 4 weeks it's more than doable.

Have a cheat meal once a week if you feel you must/need it.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

drwae said:


> I'm starting a cut on the 1st december and I've got 4 weeks to go from 15% to 10%, am going to thailand for the new year and want to be shredded for the beach
> 
> thinking whey protein shake for breakfast, small sandwich for lunch, small curry/stir fry for dinner, another protein shake before bed or at some point during the day to keep protein up? The food will be vegetarian apart from the sandwich I can put ham/chicken/etc in
> 
> ...


 No chance.

Unless you're 70kg now, which I doubt given your drug use so far, to drop 1/3rd of your total body fat (15% to 10%) in four weeks ain't happening. For any given %BF, the bigger you are, the more fat you have to lose in absolute terms (i.e., kilos).

A 100kg guy at 15% to go to 10% needs to lose 5kgs of fat. A 75kg guy to do the same only has to lose 3.75kgs. To do this in the same time frame, one needs a bigger deficit than the other.

Also..

If you're more realistically late teens % (top two abs is 18-20% IME), and say 90-100kg, some simple maths tell you that you'd have to live on dust for those 4 weeks to get anywhere near 10%.

Just use some of the tactics above mentioned and get "as lean as you can".


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> No chance.
> 
> Unless you're 70kg now, which I doubt given your drug use so far, to drop 1/3rd of your total body fat (15% to 10%) in four weeks ain't happening. For any given %BF, the bigger you are, the more fat you have to lose in absolute terms (i.e., kilos).
> 
> ...


 this is fu**ing difficult

I've been dieting for 3 days now

Today for breakfast I had 2 scrambled eggs and toast (no butter)

Lunch was half a cheese and onion quiche and a salad

Had some blueberries and almonds for a snack

Dinner is going to be rice and vegetable curry

Protein shake before bed

fu**ing starving here!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

drwae said:


> this is fu**ing difficult
> 
> I've been dieting for 3 days now
> 
> ...


 Possibly because you've seemingly given no thought at all to what a sensible calorie intake might be. Also a quiche isn't a particularly good cutting choice as it's fairly calorie dense due to the high fat content.

Potatoes are my carb source of choice when cutting.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

drwae said:


> this is fu**ing difficult
> 
> I've been dieting for 3 days now
> 
> ...


 Why are you eating next to no protein?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Why are you eating next to no protein?


 Vegetarian girlfriend, going to buy some roast chicken breasts from morrisons tomorrow and add one to every meal though, forgot today


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Possibly because you've seemingly given no thought at all to what a sensible calorie intake might be. Also a quiche isn't a particularly good cutting choice as it's fairly calorie dense due to the high fat content.
> 
> Potatoes are my carb source of choice when cutting.


 this +1

This seems so stupid.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@drwae In short, you are eating too much if you want to drop that much fat that fast.

I'm literally on the tail end of doing something extreme like this myself and its been 2 things:

1. Hell

2. Hell

Diet currently consists of:

Vitamins, Epi 40mg, NAC 1.5g

6 scoops whey

1 banana

800-1000 calorie tea

2x 5k run a week

4x lifting a week

I'm pretty sure i'm heavier, taller and have more LBM than you too (no offense).

Not sure why you left it so late but anyway - stop eating so much and rely on "help" to save muscle if its that desperate.

Point is - its hard to do and you have to be strict to lose fat that quick.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @drwae In short, you are eating too much if you want to drop that much fat that fast.
> 
> I'm literally on the tail end of doing something extreme like this myself and its been 2 things:
> 
> ...


 So that's around 1800 calories in total mate? That's what I'm aiming for, so far today I've only had two boiled eggs and a slice of toast. Im also on 400mg DNP.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

drwae said:


> So that's around 1800 calories in total mate? That's what I'm aiming for, so far today I've only had two boiled eggs and a slice of toast. Im also on 400mg DNP.


 On a good day its 1500 and on a bad day its 1700 give or take 50 cals.

DNP ive never tried - i don't find it attractive or necessary with a bit of discipline.

once 10 days or so when i start to feel tired ill go eat an extra few bowls of cereal or something similar to fill my muscles up and give me some energy.


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

jwbs said:


> Look at the macros on this https://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/product/Morrisons-Chicken-Jalfrezi/111209011?from=shop&tags=|102705|102637|102651&parentContainer=BOP_
> 
> I eat this (and the other varieties they sell), it's very high quality meat and tastes good. Much better than chicken breast + curry sauce for diet. And don't have it with rice. Heat it in a can and throw in some broccoli or green beans or something. If you eat 4 of these cans a day (I don't count the broccoli - I'd have to count rice though, so broc is much better), you're on 200G of lean protein, hardly any fat or carbs, and it's incredibly easy and convenient, tastes great, and only 1600 cals (less actually). Don't have a sandwich or rice. Yes have some whey afdter your workout if you really want, though you probably shouldn't need it on 200g of chicken protein a day.
> 
> And again, they have a few varieties, so it doesn't get boring (for me anyway). You can have a can of steak or other lean meat instead of this, but unfortunately Morrisons doesn't sell the steak anymore, and the sainsburys / Tesco versions aren't as good as theirs was. IDK about Aldi, I shop there loads but never tried their canned meat, I'm happy with what I'm eating now.


 I'm gonna try this cheers


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

update I am starting to go hypo if I don't eat enough  I was doing alright today by 3pm all I had eaten was a greek yogurt and a packet of tesco chicken tikka breasts and then started getting very shaky, hot flashes and sweat pouring off me until i ate a whole pizza


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

drwae said:


> update I am starting to go hypo if I don't eat enough  I was doing alright today by 3pm all I had eaten was a greek yogurt and a packet of tesco chicken tikka breasts and then started getting very shaky, hot flashes and sweat pouring off me until i ate a whole pizza


 Are you surprised?!


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Are you surprised?!


 yes, I dont understand how people can do 24 hour fasts or week long water fasts when I go hypo and almost crash my car by the early afternoon


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I'm pretty sure i'm heavier, taller and have more LBM than you too (no offense).


 Doubt it mate. Dudes a bouncer at gala bingo


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

drwae said:


> yes, I dont understand how people can do 24 hour fasts or week long water fasts when I go hypo and almost crash my car by the early afternoon


 People who fast aren't usually taking DNP.

If you're serious about the car comment get your act together before you hurt yourself or someone else.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> Doubt it mate. Dudes a bouncer at gala bingo


 some of them grannies are vicious i hear


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

If you was having a hypo you'd of been been better with some sort of sugar (fast acting) rather than a 1000+ cal pizza.

Pizza and DNP will cause unnecessary heat and personally ruin my day.

As above really fast or use DNP, not both.

Your diet is awful low protein, high fat, too many carbs for DNP (again maybe person dependant)

Your Mrs is vegetarian... So?

Shes a bird to, does that mean you have to dress like a woman!?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

RRSUK said:


> If you was having a hypo you'd of been been better with some sort of sugar (fast acting) rather than a 1000+ cal pizza.
> 
> Pizza and DNP will cause unnecessary heat and personally ruin my day.
> 
> ...


 Have sorted out the lack of protein now mate

Went morrisons yesterday and picked up a load of protein from the reduced section.. whole cooked chicken breasts £3 down to 75p, arla protein yogurt pouches down to 35p

Breakfast today was 2 boiled eggs 1 slice of toast and lunch will include a whole chicken breast with snacks of protein yogurt throughout the day

Am in Scotland 2 degrees during the day right now not worried about eating carbs on DNP, I just go round the house wearing nothing and I don't feel too hot while my partner is wearing a fu**ing onesie with hot water bottles stuffed in it :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

drwae said:


> Have sorted out the lack of protein now mate
> 
> Went morrisons yesterday and picked up a load of protein from the reduced section.. whole cooked chicken breasts £3 down to 75p, arla protein yogurt pouches down to 35p
> 
> ...


 That's still f**k all protein?

60g - 70g max


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> That's still f**k all protein?
> 
> 60g - 70g max


 It's OK for him mate, he'll just bang in more drugs to make up for the fact he hasnt got a clue what hes doing


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> That's still f**k all protein?
> 
> 60g - 70g max





CG88 said:


> It's OK for him mate, he'll just bang in more drugs to make up for the fact he hasnt got a clue what hes doing


 Just pinned a gram of tren ace to make sure i dont lose any muscle


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

drwae said:


> Just pinned a gram of tren ace to make sure i dont lose any muscle


 Good thinking bro maybe up your dnp dose? I hear 5 times the recommended dose is the "sweet spot" and you will loose weight 5 times as fast surely.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Good thinking bro maybe up your dnp dose? I hear 5 times the recommended dose is the "sweet spot" and you will loose weight 5 times as fast surely.


 RIP :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

drwae said:


> Just pinned a gram of tren ace to make sure i dont lose any muscle


 Lol


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Good thinking bro maybe up your dnp dose? I hear 5 times the recommended dose is the "sweet spot" and you will loose weight 5 times as fast surely.


 Im already on 2 grams of dnp a day as of today as last night I had a large fish supper before bed and felt guilty


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

drwae said:


> Im already on 2 grams of dnp a day as of today as last night I had a large fish supper before bed and felt guilty


 Dnp doses mean nothing to me mate, I just heard 5 times recommended dose is where it's at.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Dnp doses mean nothing to me mate, I just heard 5 times recommended dose is where it's at.


 Have turned yellow after taking 2 grams dnp pinning 10ml of ace and had a munchie box for lunch 200 degrees thats why they call me mr fahrenheit


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

drwae said:


> Have turned yellow after taking 2 grams dnp pinning 10ml of ace and had a munchie box for lunch 200 degrees thats why they call me mr fahrenheit


 Dem gainz you'll be looking jacked and no bodyfat I fu**ing love it man!!

dont worry about going yellow...


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

On the sibutramine now all I've eaten today is a protein shake, chicken breast and a salad, and the chocolate out my advent calendar and barely even hungry, really easy to ignore my hunger :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Self Liposuction that gut away. Drill, hole cutter and a vacuum cleaner. Superglue for the flap refitting.


----------



## Glow (Dec 21, 2018)

drwae said:


> I'm starting a cut on the 1st december and I've got 4 weeks to go from 15% to 10%, am going to thailand for the new year and want to be shredded for the beach
> 
> thinking whey protein shake for breakfast, small sandwich for lunch, small curry/stir fry for dinner, another protein shake before bed or at some point during the day to keep protein up? The food will be vegetarian apart from the sandwich I can put ham/chicken/etc in
> 
> ...


 A good programme protein shakes for breakfast, sandwich for lunch and curry for dinner and another protein shake before you go to sleep will do the trick. It is now 2 days to a new year. Give us an update. Things like how many weight you lost, how you feel about the program and your aspirations as you hit the Thai beaches should help most of the readers.


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Glow said:


> A good programme protein shakes for breakfast, sandwich for lunch and curry for dinner and another protein shake before you go to sleep will do the trick. It is now 2 days to a new year. Give us an update. Things like how many weight you lost, how you feel about the program and your aspirations as you hit the Thai beaches should help most of the readers.


 I think he ended up banging some DNP.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

jwbs said:


> I think he ended up banging a ladyboy


 Behave ya self :whistling:


----------

